# New species found



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

YouTube - GOLDEN FROG SUPATA_RANITOMEYA SP NOV_CONSERVATION THE POISSON FROGS



> April 04, 2010 — was recently discovered in a remote mountainous region in Colombia by a team of young scientists (Erika Salazar, Giovanni Chaves and Jose Gil) supported by the Conservation Leadership Programme (CLP). The new frog, which is almost two centimetres in length. Unfortunately, since this frog is a recent discovery, and endemic to only the Cunidnamarca region at Supata, San Francisco and Pacho.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Pretty sweet frog


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

This was actually discovered a few years ago...although I'm not sure it's been formerly described yet. I believe part of its range is within a protected park near the community of Supata (which the Netherlands Dendrobatid group has helped establish), and a few key folks have really helped raise awareness of the species and the importance of its preservation. In 2008 they had a festival surrounding it, and have had a statue created and placed in town:










For more info, check out http://www.ecodiversidad.org/


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

yep. heres some other pics from the folks in the netherlands

www.dendrobatenwelt.de

if it doesnt take you right there then click ranitomeya then the pic of the frog.
james


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Dendrobase has some good photos of this dude too:
www.DendroBase.de


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

and its in the bible!!!!


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

I think one of the reasons this hasn't been described yet is because there is a good chance it is actually Ranitomeya tolimensis.


----------



## germanfrogman (May 8, 2006)

No man, defently 2 different species...
The description comes soon


----------

